# Moebius Pegasus



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Moebius Pegasus -DONE-*

Hi been a while since i have been here but been waiting for this to come out. I will be doing two of these ,the one I'm doing now and a lite one at a later time when the lighting kit is released. For now this one will be a stock build with some PE and a few other mods.
1st i started with the engines theirs a section that is hollowed out on them on the show but not on the model so i am making a adjustment there,i also added apiece under that section to simulate what is there. 

Here are some photos:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice start, Keith! 

I didn't realize that about the section on the engines. I just got my kit the other day and have started looking thru what little reference imagery that I have. I ordered it thru Starship Modeler along w/the JT Graphics decal names sheet, but they were already out of the PGMS PE sets. 

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Worked on the landing bays yesterday. Not opening the bays on this one so i used the decals they give you for the ends,it doesn't look bad in opinion. Added the PE to it also was fairly easy makes it look a lot better,have the other bay to do now.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Nice start, Keith! ...
> 
> ...along w/the JT Graphics decal names sheet...


Totally agree. Looking super, Keith!

Actually, the name decals are from ParaGrafix, too - Jeff does the printing for me, though. :wave:

As of Wednesday both etch sets are back in stock on my site, but they're running low already (a wholesale order took out 80% of the second run). I have another run in the queue that should be available in the next few days.


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL just looked at last picture n thought "huh!?" we have the EXACT same knife with the same blades loaded into them too 

looking like a great build btw


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> ...As of Wednesday both etch sets are back in stock on my site...


Yeah, that lasted a long time. The exterior etch set is back out of stock. BUT there's more of each (plus the decals) in the queue that should be ready in about a week.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Working on the landing bays and i decided to add the gussets to the arms ,I'm using the PE set so all i really had to do was add the resin pieces. Its not a exact to the ship but i think it dose make it look nicer. At this point the bays are done taped off and ready for primer.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got the bays primed this weekend started on the head piece by making antennas for the nose and gluing in the pieces and did the back end as well as finish off the modding all the engines.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Coming together starting to take shape. Got the head done including some detail pieces for the back ..upper & lower, the PE windows trench installed body glued and engines glued in place.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got the pipes on the front of the engines, bays glued in and coat of primer now it looks like a ship. Will be putting a color coat and start the detail painting in the next couple days.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Looking good.

Just me, but I might have left the flight decks separate for painting - I think it might be tough to get paint into the inboard section of the trench between the upper and lower decks.

As I said before, I like the raised detail you added to the flight deck arms.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Just me, but I might have left the flight decks separate for painting - I think it might be tough to get paint into the inboard section of the trench between the upper and lower decks.
> 
> As I said before, I like the raised detail you added to the flight deck arms.


I had thought about that but it covered pretty well doing the primer so i think i will be good.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got the base coat on and tried the idea that i have for detail and weathering on the underside of the bay ,i like it so on to the rest of it.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

looks great


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

That's a big girl! Looks good. Just got mine today. Think I'll pop for the photoetch set too. Seeing yours makes me want to start mine. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Quick update 1st picture is with my shoe polish wiped on and 2nd is with some detail paint done.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Wow!

That looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Can you describe how exactly you achieved this AMAZING look?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Can you describe how exactly you achieved this AMAZING look?


Sure, I did a short video on it a couple years back have a look.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

A update on progress: The 1st photo is a shot as I'm putting on my shoe polish wash really shows what it dose for it, 1/2 done on one side you can easily see the difference.
The other shots is the bottom %95 done.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I love that "stain wash" way of weathering that I first saw you use, Keith. Great stuff! I've used it on two of my builds thus far.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

All painted, added battle damage to it and weathering next will be simulated lighting and a few odds and ends along with the guns and a couple coats of clear. Here's almost done.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OK its done now. And will post some beauty shots in the next day or so,but here's some quick shots on how she turned out.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Most excellent!:thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

PART 1
This is my finished Moebius Pegasus (Non Lit) Will be doing a lit one next. The last piece I needed to complete my fleet ,see the last 3 pic's. Tried to duplicate how it looked in the show to the best I could,thanks for looking.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

PART 2





Landing bay shots:



Fleet shots:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

The red is a bit blazing for my taste, but the rest looks AMAZING!

And I really love your Rag Tag Fleet display!!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Marco Scheloske said:


> The red is a bit blazing for my taste, but the rest looks AMAZING!
> 
> And I really love your Rag Tag Fleet display!!


The red is not like that for real its been adjusted in saturation of the photo setting. Thanks


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Amazing detailed work!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Excellent job! I also like the Rag Tag Fleet display, as well. The Peggy looks great there. 

Sean


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

nice job


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is an excellent Battlestar. I really like the weathering and detailing.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

love the fleet, did you build and have pics of the other ships?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

41-willys said:


> love the fleet, did you build and have pics of the other ships?


Some i was able to buy and others i made myself using info that i found online.

Thanks


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Great display! I've always used watered down acrylic enamels for weathering, but I might try the shoe polish next time out. If I want a dirt type weathering, I can even get brown!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You can find more pics of cylon75's work at his Photobucket page: 

http://s236.photobucket.com/user/cylon75/library/?sort=2&page=1

Great eye candy!


----------

